# Ikea Galant VS 2x Vika Amon! What would you chose?



## sccr64472

I don't like the placement of the legs on that Ikea table. It just seems that the leftmost diagonal leg would get in your way often. I also think that the do it yourself parts you've linked look beefier and would have a better visual appeal. If those were my only two choices, I'd go with the latter.


----------



## YanYan001

I'd rather go with something with drawers like this. Because then you can keep your pens/markers/files/folders/papers/binders/other office supplies etc..etc..in the drawers for easy access without placing them on your table which takes up space. More convenient than to have a separate drawer where it's out of reach. Click on the pic for link.


Or maybe instead of having legs on the other side....why not partner it with another drawer/cabinet like this one for your computer tower....it keeps it silent inside(don't know if its open in the back but make sure your case isn't suffocated inside breathing the same hot air its' exhausting. Click on the pic for link.


Or an L shape table with drawers/cabinet instead of legs.
note: the drawers/cabinet are of the same height as the legs you provided 27½". I'd have gone with this setup if I had thought about Ikea before I built my own table.

edit:
btw 27½" might not be as tall for some, but if you go with the drawer/cabinet setup then you can probably place a 5" white wood on top of it or something nice that matches the setup to give you a height boost and more leg room. My table is at 32" height and it's perfect...my chair can go all the way up to max height and not hit the table.

edit:
here's what youll need for the drawer/cabinet/tabletop setup;
Drawer----$79.99

Cabinet----$49.99

Tabletop---$45.00


----------



## 10halec

Thanks for the post guys, im really leaning towards the two Vika Amon is a corner desk set up, possibly with some drawers. Not sure though, any other ideas?


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec;14678818*
> Thanks for the post guys, im really leaning towards the two Vika Amon is a corner desk set up, possibly with some drawers. Not sure though, any other ideas?


I just went to ikea today...you honestly have to go there and figure it out yourself...there are so many options that you can do. I changed my mind several times in the store. I saw the 2 amon desk setup...and it was nice...but I thought it wasn't deep enough personally...only 24"...whereas the galant I just got has a 31.5" depth.


----------



## Lime

Take the Galant. The depth of the desk is amazing and you'll love it. The Vika Amon seems way to shallow of a desk. You can buy extensions and such for the Galant too, so you can have an L-desk if you want.


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb;14678951*
> I just went to ikea today...you honestly have to go there and figure it out yourself...there are so many options that you can do. I changed my mind several times in the store. I saw the 2 amon desk setup...and it was nice...but I thought it wasn't deep enough personally...only 24"...whereas the galant I just got has a 31.5" depth.


Thats probably what i will end up doing, my choice is up in the air right now!


----------



## Biggs

Personally I have the same Galant desk (with a white birch veneer) at work, and I hate it. While it does have the right depth for multiple monitors and a big ergonomic keyboard, the curve of the desk can be annoying enough, especially if you slouch like I do when I type.

Plus if you have a lunch box, phone and desk fan running, it can feel a bit cramped on space. But that's just my .02


----------



## 10halec

This is what i was thinking of doing with either of the desk. TV wall mounted, and the pink squares are monitors on desk!

View attachment 225560


Pardon the horrid drawing


----------



## Shane1244

Get the Amon's ...you'll have WAY more space for cheaper!


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14679353*
> Get the Amon's ...you'll have WAY more space for cheaper!


Even with the depth difference?


----------



## bllarkin

I have the Amon (the long one) with the cylindrical legs. I like it. Lots of lengthy space, I used a shelf with a set of shorter legs to build a monitor stand, and it only ran me in the neighborhood of $125 (with a underside mount cable rack and grommet hole for cables).


----------



## bllarkin

Fair warning, BTW, the Amon is filled with compressed paper. Plenty sturdy, I think, but just want to put it out there. I think the Galant is all particleboard.


----------



## starwa1ker

I would get the Galant, when I move to a bigger apartment, I'm getting one myself.


----------



## Draggin

Love my galant.

Don't get the black version as I did though because when you scratch it, it's very noticeable unlike berch.


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bllarkin;14679451*
> Fair warning, BTW, the Amon is filled with compressed paper. Plenty sturdy, I think, but just want to put it out there. I think the Galant is all particleboard.


Would you happen to have any pictures?
I would love to see if at all possible!


----------



## bllarkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec;14679535*
> Would you happen to have any pictures?
> I would love to see if at all possible!


Here ya go. For scale, that is a 23" monitor.


----------



## 10halec

Wow, actually looks roomier than i thought it would be, the depth doesnt seem that bad!


----------



## bllarkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec;14679846*
> Wow, actually looks roomier than i thought it would be, the depth doesnt seem that bad!


The depth isn't bad at all. I don't think the 2" different would be very much, honestly.


----------



## Shane1244

I currently have a 20" desk and it's more than big enough.


----------



## YanYan001

Go with the Galant+extension for an L shape setup if your budget exceeds $250+, but if you are on a budget go with the setup I posted which will only cost you $174.98 and you get drawers to keep your desk free of clutter and a cabinet for your tower and you'll be a running a stealth mode setup with that







. 78¾"x23¾" of table top space is pretty dang big and long







. Try measuring your room and visualize it. See which setup fits better then go to your local iKea store.


----------



## 10halec

Well, i have a 72 inch wall







but i remember seeing the Amon in a smaller size (i think). This is a basic layout of my room, really either desk would work, i think, but i suppose in the end it all comes down to how much i want to spend!









View attachment 225599


----------



## jpm804

I have the vika with the desk and corner piece.... it has plenty of space even though its only 24 inches deep.

I would have to agree that the galant seems more studier but the space and price of the vikas vs the galant its not even close, not unless you can score a used galant for a good price.

I chose it also since it fits my area perfectly and the galant would allow it.

Here is my current setup which I also posted in a similar thread:










has plenty of space for all kinds of stuff and fits my 30 inch easily...sorry for not showing the corner piece, its bit of mess and havent completed the system that will go there.


----------



## 10halec

^ i think ive seen that somewhere here on OCN. That looks great though. Im curious as to how big the corner piece actually is?


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I have a VIKA AMON and the adjustable legs. Its a great desk for the price, no complaints.


----------



## armyslowrdr

Have this now since May and love it---filled with compressed paper--yeah so they say--one would never know it ! Best setup by for I've ever had.


----------



## staryoshi

The Ikea Galant corner desk is the most sturdy, good-looking piece of home office furniture I've ever owned







It looks great and will last forever... The only downside is that adding to it will get expensive (Due to having to purchase the top, frame, and additional legs if necessary).


----------



## bllarkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armyslowrdr;14755908*
> Have this now since May and love it---filled with compressed paper--yeah so they say--one would never know it ! Best setup by for I've ever had.


Agreed. The only reason I know is because I put a grommet hole in mine to run cables through.


----------



## maybbmay

I love my Galant corner desk and extension. If you need any specific dimensions I'd be happy to help.


----------



## xILukasIx

Galant for sure!
3 24" monitors on there with ABSOLUTELY no problem.
And there's a lot of space behind the screens, you can fit several external HDDs back there 









The Nyfors lamp matches the table perfectly, btw.


----------



## O.CModderz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec;14681764*
> Well, i have a 72 inch wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i remember seeing the Amon in a smaller size (i think). This is a basic layout of my room, really either desk would work, i think, but i suppose in the end it all comes down to how much i want to spend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225599


Wow, that's a pretty big room compared to mine since you could add a sofa inside.....mine could barely fit a bed in there


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx;14817285*
> Galant for sure!
> 3 24" monitors on there with ABSOLUTELY no problem.
> And there's a lot of space behind the screens, you can fit several external HDDs back there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nyfors lamp matches the table perfectly, btw.


is that the smaller or larger length galant? they have one where the larger side is 7ft and one where its like 5ft


----------



## Shane1244

Galant's aren't worth the money for the rectangular desks.

EDIT:

I might be buying a second Amon, 2 meters of desk just isn't enough..


----------



## chrischoi

I put a Expedit next to it to hold my tower and put stuff in.


----------



## machinehead

nice job on the accent lighting


----------



## 10halec

Do any of you have the corner piece for the Vika Amon?

Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec;14841451*
> Do any of you have the corner piece for the Vika Amon?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


I might be buying one. Soon as I can find a way to Ikea (only like 5 minutes away.. but all I have is a bike. xD


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14842455*
> I might be buying one. Soon as I can find a way to Ikea (only like 5 minutes away.. but all I have is a bike. xD


Be sure to post some pics of it, ive been wanting to compare it to the galant!

Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


----------



## Robilar

I love my Galant. It isn't cheap though...


----------



## machinehead

is that the base sized galant or the longer one?


----------



## Robilar

Not sure what you mean, it came it two pieces.

This might be a clearer pic


----------



## Shane1244

VIKA AMON's.

The left one is 120*60 and the right is 200*60, Total cost was only $128.


----------

